# Pink Camouflage ladies T-shirts and hats....



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am looking for a source that can provide large quantities of pink camouflage t-shirts and ball caps. Does anyone know who might carry these, aside form the standard Bodek & Rhodes/ Anvil, etc....?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Rothco - all kinds of pink camo stuff!!


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you for the quick response!! I love this forum.


----------

